# Форум для музкерівників та вихователів дитячого садочка України > Музична скарбничка > Мастерская в Память о Елене Кислициной >  Сценарии праздников и развлечение (авторские и отредактированные мной)

## Elen2

_Я закрою глаза… полечу в мир чудес…
Далеко-далеко… в поднебесную даль…
На звезду А бемоль, за мечтой С диез…
И  мажором души уничтожу печаль…

Вновь мелодия струн, вариаций подбор…
Ты безмерно далёк... твоя суть—музыкант…
Нежной лентой бежит и поёт перебор…
Ты к регистру души подбираешь талант…

На пьяниссимо такт, две шестнадцатых—вдох…
Словно кода судьбы каждый новый аккорд…
Улетая в свой мир, грань потерь превозмог…
Бесконечно талантлив, безудержно горд…

Зная цену любви, только чувством твори…
Пусть этюд зазвучит, вместе с ним догорай…
Я услышу тебя… Все невзгоды сотри…
И играй для меня своё сердце… играй…_

*           Н.Гребенко.*

----------

kapuchinca (14.01.2017), krinka (12.12.2021), ksenia_ (29.08.2018), kuzia5252 (26.09.2018), Museface (09.04.2017), Tanusha75 (17.01.2017), Анютины глаза (27.08.2017), Музаири (16.01.2019), Татьяна Юрьевна (08.02.2016), Юльяна (18.09.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*В этой темке будут выставлены авторские и  сценарии , отредактрованные мной.Крайне редко я беру полностью чужой  сценарий и не редактирую его ,честно говоря, не  помню,когда это  и было.*

Развлечение для малышей "Шар -шах-шоу"


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



*"Кукляндия - веселая страна" для мл. дошкольников*



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



*Развлечение "В гости  к бабушке"  для мл. дошкольников*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



*Летний спортивный праздник с Карлсоном*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


*
Развлечение "Мишкин день рождения"  для 1 мл. группы*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

alla.kalinichenko (11.09.2017), elsor (14.04.2019), Ignatulya (26.01.2022), Juliad (14.07.2020), klyukva (12.04.2022), krinka (21.01.2021), moderm (12.01.2020), mria67mria67 (12.09.2020), Nich Tanya (26.09.2018), senchyaok (30.04.2017), Svetikovazp (15.04.2017), wlx1 (06.08.2018), zaruzi (18.03.2019), Алусик (03.11.2017), Дзюбкина (21.04.2016), Добронрава (05.09.2019), Драгметал (28.01.2017), ИннаНичога (04.12.2016), Иннусик (06.04.2017), Катерина5588 (14.05.2017), ксенияшип (09.09.2021), Лариса12 (26.10.2018), ЛАС (23.01.2018), Лена Конь (20.08.2018), Лилия60 (05.04.2020), Лия Иволга (31.01.2022), Любовь Анатольевна (14.05.2016), Людмила ZUM (27.09.2021), МарСух (28.05.2018), Музаири (16.01.2019), Наталья0405 (31.07.2016), Нижельская Елена (07.09.2022), Сиргеенко (30.01.2022), Татьяна Юрьевна (08.02.2016), Эмилия я (07.09.2017), Юльяна (18.09.2017)

----------


## Elen2

* развлечение "Поезд едет в детский сад"*  перехода ясельных детей в детсад


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Ignatulya (26.01.2022), Juliad (14.07.2020), mria67mria67 (12.09.2020), Petavla (06.01.2016), Svetikovazp (15.04.2017), wlx1 (06.08.2018), zaruzi (18.03.2019), Алусик (03.11.2017), Варшава (20.07.2017), герана (20.09.2017), Драгметал (01.02.2017), ИннаНичога (04.12.2016), Иннусик (06.04.2017), Лариса12 (26.10.2018), Лилия60 (05.04.2020), Любовь Анатольевна (14.05.2016), Людмилая (27.06.2017), лядова (12.11.2016), Музаири (16.01.2019), Нижельская Елена (07.09.2022), Татьяна Юрьевна (08.02.2016), Эмилия я (27.08.2017), Юльяна (18.09.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*Кричалка  «Волшебный шарик детства»* 
_автор слов Кислицина Е.В._  
                     [U]    (выпуск шаров на улице)
[SIZE=3]Ведущая: Мы отпускаем детство?    
Дети:       Да!	
Ведущая: Пускай уходит навсегда?     
Дети:        Да!	
Ведущая:Мы будем плакать и грустить?  
Дети:       Нет!
Ведущая:Пусть шарик в небо улетит?   
Дети:       Да !  (не отпускать шары)	
Ведущая:Чудесно лето проведем?   
Дети:       Да!	Так!
Ведущая:А осенью мы в первый класс пойдем?  
Дети:      Да!	Так!
Ведущая:Сейчас считаем:          
Все вместе:Раз !Два!Три! 
Волшебный шарик детства   
Лети!Лети!Лети!	[/I]
                   (Отпустить шары в небо)

----------

alinchik07 (13.01.2018), kok1867 (11.03.2020), kuzia5252 (16.09.2017), larisakoly (30.12.2016), princese (09.01.2017), Raisa Vayner (08.01.2016), Дзюбкина (26.09.2016), Драгметал (28.01.2017), Иишка (29.06.2019), ИннаНичога (04.12.2016), Иннусик (06.04.2017), Музаири (16.01.2019), С.Н. (15.05.2018), Татьяна Юрьевна (08.02.2016), Юльяна (18.09.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*Девочки, выставляю мой любимый выпускной "Гусарский бал"* .Смотрится просто великолепно и за счет костюмов мальчиков ,и девочки  в бальных платьях.
Фотографии можно посмотреть здесь
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4388116


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**




и еще один выпуск ,который я очень люблю.
*выпуск 14 гр2010 Светите звезды*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


фото к празднику  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4387952

----------

Denus 111 (08.02.2021), Ignatulya (26.01.2022), Petavla (06.01.2016), princese (09.01.2017), ris (13.03.2018), Svetikovazp (15.04.2017), Valeksi (27.03.2018), vnp (29.05.2018), wlx1 (06.08.2018), zaruzi (18.03.2019), аLisa (12.11.2018), Алусик (03.11.2017), ВИОЛА ОЗ (17.03.2016), ИннаНичога (04.12.2016), Иннокентьевна (28.09.2018), Иннусик (06.04.2017), Лариса12 (26.10.2018), Лена Конь (20.08.2018), Любовь Анатольевна (14.05.2016), МарСух (28.05.2018), Музаири (16.01.2019), Ніка (13.12.2016), Нижельская Елена (07.09.2022), Ольга2011 (23.08.2017), Пономарёва Александра (24.08.2017), Эмилия я (07.09.2017), Юльяна (18.09.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*Развлечение для малышей  Мы за солнышком шагаем* 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

Ignatulya (26.01.2022), linker_59 (13.07.2019), oksi7771 (04.09.2019), Svetikovazp (15.04.2017), Valeksi (27.03.2018), wlx1 (06.08.2018), zaruzi (18.03.2019), аLisa (12.11.2018), Алусик (03.11.2017), Дзюбкина (21.04.2016), Драгметал (01.02.2017), ИннаНичога (04.12.2016), Иннокентьевна (28.09.2018), Иннусик (06.04.2017), ИяНаталия (06.06.2017), Лариса12 (26.10.2018), Любовь Анатольевна (14.05.2016), Ніка (13.12.2016), Наталья0405 (31.07.2016), Эмилия я (27.08.2017), Юльяна (18.09.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*Сценарий новогоднего праздника встаршей группе "Новый год в Лукоморье"*
Основа Сценария взята  из " Музыкального руководителя"


**Hidden Content: Reply or Thanks to see the content**

----------

fatinija (11.11.2016), Ignatulya (26.01.2022), kievkids (14.12.2016), linker_59 (13.07.2019), princese (10.01.2017), wlx1 (06.08.2018), аLisa (12.11.2018), Алусик (03.11.2017), Дзюбкина (21.04.2016), Добронрава (05.09.2019), ИннаНичога (04.12.2016), Иннокентьевна (28.09.2018), Иннусик (06.04.2017), Ладога (13.12.2016), Лариса12 (26.10.2018), Лена Конь (20.08.2018), Любовь Анатольевна (14.05.2016), Наталья0405 (05.12.2016), Некит (03.12.2017), Татьяна Юрьевна (23.09.2019), Юльяна (18.09.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*Сценарий (с муз. озвучкой)новогоднего  праздника "Новогодняя карусель" ср.гр.* 2013 год


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



* Новогодний сценарий для малышей "Кто руковичку потерял"*2010 год



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

 ( из инета)
* Мюзикл "Вечера на хуторе близ Диканьки " на укр . языке*  [img]http://*********su/6737369m.jpg[/img][img]http://*********su/6729177m.jpg[/img]


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**






Не могу пока обновить,не нашла сценарии.
*Волшебный посох Деда Мороза.(с музыкой)*

*Потерянные краски c музыкальным материалом для ср группы*

_Новый год с Дракошей или Дед Мороз в африке_ (с музыкой)

----------

elis673 (11.01.2019), fatinija (11.11.2016), Ignatulya (26.01.2022), katerina33 (21.12.2021), kievkids (14.12.2016), linker_59 (13.07.2019), mria67mria67 (12.09.2020), nastiabar (11.11.2017), oksi7771 (05.12.2018), olunia (18.01.2020), Svetikovazp (15.04.2017), vnp (29.05.2018), wlx1 (06.08.2018), аLisa (16.03.2018), Алусик (03.11.2017), ВИОЛА ОЗ (17.03.2016), герана (20.09.2017), Дзюбкина (21.04.2016), Добронрава (05.09.2019), ИннаНичога (04.12.2016), Иннусик (06.04.2017), ИяНаталия (06.06.2017), карина1983 (18.06.2020), Ладога (13.12.2016), Лариса12 (26.10.2018), Лена Конь (20.08.2018), Любовь Анатольевна (14.05.2016), мариа (10.06.2021), Ніка (13.12.2016), Наталка - музыкалка (07.11.2016), Наталья0405 (05.12.2016), Нижельская Елена (07.09.2022), Полечка (27.03.2017), Татьяна Юрьевна (25.11.2016), ЭМПАТИЯ (04.02.2017), Юльяна (18.09.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*Новогодний сценарий "Модная звезда"  мл и ср.гр.* 2011 год


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



*Новогодний сценарий   с мамами для 1-й мл.гр  "Волшебный мешок" (авторский)* с муз. материалом
*

**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

*
*
Новогодний сценарий для малышей "Капризная хлопушка"*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



*Новогодний сценари для ст.гр "Музей волшебных предметов"  * с муз материалом



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**




*Новогодние игрушки 2 мл гр 2011-2012*.[img]http://*********ru/12121975m.jpg[/img]


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**



*петрушкины башмачки 1 мл 2011 год([img]http://*********ru/12095351m.jpg[/img]
использовала  сценарий Натальи Хиониной,а  вход ,слова елки, стихи для приглашения родителей написала сама)* 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

elis673 (11.01.2019), elsor (06.01.2020), Ignatulya (26.01.2022), katerina33 (21.12.2021), kievkids (14.12.2016), linker_59 (13.07.2019), Note (21.11.2016), oksi7771 (05.12.2018), Oksik (13.01.2017), Petavla (06.01.2016), princese (09.01.2017), soloveychyk@yandex.ru (14.09.2017), Svetikovazp (15.04.2017), vnp (29.05.2018), wlx1 (06.08.2018), Алла Смирнова (09.08.2019), Алусик (03.11.2017), Валя Муза (10.12.2016), герана (20.09.2017), Дзюбкина (21.04.2016), Добронрава (05.09.2019), Зиля 6 (25.07.2019), ИннаНичога (04.12.2016), Иннокентьевна (28.09.2018), Иннусик (06.04.2017), ИяНаталия (06.06.2017), Ладога (13.12.2016), Лариса12 (26.10.2018), лида-1410 (05.11.2016), лядова (12.11.2016), Ніка (13.12.2016), Наталка - музыкалка (07.11.2016), Наталья0405 (05.12.2016), Наташа5374 (21.03.2017), Некит (03.12.2017), о-ля-ля (05.11.2016), Полечка (27.03.2017), Пономарёва Александра (24.08.2017), Эмилия я (27.08.2017), Юльяна (18.09.2017)

----------


## Elen2

Девочки,видео  выставлять не умею,а вот фотки покажу с утренника,сами понимаете ,все моменты не успевала фоткать.
это я перед утренником в группу зашла  [IMG]http://*********su/1978707m.jpg[/IMG]
Упражнение от Альфиюши "Плывут по небу облака" 
[IMG]http://*********su/1969491m.jpg[/IMG]
А это мой принц  [IMG]http://*********su/1972563m.jpg[/IMG]
И танец  "звездная страна"  ,автор Леночка- Левадана.
[IMG]http://*********su/1973587m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/1970515m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2026834m.jpg[/IMG]
*Девочки, а это игра для пап "Одень дочку   в школу"*.Прошла    весело ,быстро,все так смеялись...
игра …для пап. (названье не объявлять)
_Представьте на минуточку,что наступило 1 сентября,а мамы дома нет,на работе мама.Папе срочно быстро нужно одеть и нарядить очень красиво дочку в школу  в первый ее день.Кто готов?(6 пап)
 Им предлагается стопочка газет и скотч. Один папа - это "дочка", второй - это папа, который одевает ее в школу. Кто быстрее и красивее оденет дочку._ 
[IMG]http://*********su/2002258m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2003282m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/1976658m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********su/1997138m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

elis673 (11.01.2019), strelka_64 (09.01.2016), Svetikovazp (15.04.2017), Valeksi (27.03.2018), Zinaida68 (12.02.2017), Дзюбкина (26.09.2016), СЛАВУНЧИК 76 (13.02.2016), Танюша35 (13.07.2016), Татьяна Юрьевна (08.02.2016), Юльяна (18.09.2017)

----------


## Elen2

> мой любимый выпускной "Гусарский бал"


[IMG]http://*********su/2017594m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2019642m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********su/2002234m.jpg[/IMG]
а это начало  ,сценка "Три девицы"  [IMG]http://*********su/2003258m.jpg[/IMG]
А это дядя из Бородино пришел поделиться опытом  с детьми  [IMG]http://*********su/1998138m.jpg[/IMG]
Певица Елка  [IMG]http://*********su/1982778m.jpg[/IMG]
Старый граф и принцесса  [IMG]http://*********su/1979706m.jpg[/IMG]
цыганский танец   [IMG]http://*********su/2012477m.jpg[/IMG]
Танго  [IMG]http://*********su/2006333m.jpg[/IMG]

----------

Alena Stenkovay (29.05.2016), elis673 (11.01.2019), marih (29.05.2016), Svetikovazp (15.04.2017), зулико (29.05.2016), Ладога (13.12.2016), СЛАВУНЧИК 76 (13.02.2016), Татьяна Юрьевна (08.02.2016), Юльяна (18.09.2017)

----------


## Ирина Викторовна муза

> игра для пап "Одень дочку в школу".


Лена, игра чудо!!! Папы таланты! Супер!

----------


## катя 98

Фото просто отпад!!!! Красота!!! А костюмы..... :Ok: Спасибо! Вот бы еще видио посмотреть.... :Tender: Наверное рот бы не закрылся от удивления....Леночка,молодец!Равняемся на тебя и твое мастерство! :Yes4:

----------


## Elen2

*Игровая программа  на "День защиты детей"* ,хороша тем, что   от детей  ничего кроме  , как развлечься не требуется.
Стихи  я  добавила в сценарий сама ,их можно просто убрать из сценария.
*Сценарий и музыка в папке.*


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

elis673 (11.01.2019), Ignatulya (26.01.2022), katerina33 (21.12.2021), linker_59 (13.07.2019), oksi7771 (05.12.2018), ris (13.03.2018), senchyaok (30.04.2017), Svetikovazp (17.04.2017), Valeksi (27.03.2018), vnp (29.05.2018), wlx1 (06.08.2018), Алусик (03.11.2017), Дзюбкина (21.04.2016), Добронрава (05.09.2019), Инна Уманская (19.09.2017), Иннусик (06.04.2017), Лариса12 (26.10.2018)

----------


## Elen2

Девочки, продолжаю выставлять  проверенные временем  летние развлечения для дошколят,проведенные за последние годы работы.
*Это  развлечение для 2-й мл. группы без особой подготовки с музыкой.*Прошло просто замечательно.
_Действующие лица:_
 Ведущий, Медведь.



**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**


*А это развлечение "В гостях у сказки" ,подходит для старшего и среднего возраста.*Не требует   подготовки,но нужны  артистки.И нужно стрелочками нарисовать  путь детей  от героя  к герою.Каждый герой находится на разных площадках.
 [I]Действующие лица: 
 . Баба Яга 
. Домовой 
. Царевна-Несмеяна 
. Леший 
. Кощей 
. Елена Прекрасная 


**Hidden Content: Reply to see the content**

----------

elis673 (11.01.2019), Ignatulya (26.01.2022), katerina33 (21.12.2021), linker_59 (13.07.2019), lumarus (07.11.2018), Petavla (06.01.2016), tanni (13.04.2021), vnp (29.05.2018), wlx1 (06.08.2018), аLisa (12.11.2018), Алусик (03.11.2017), Дзюбкина (21.04.2016), Добронрава (05.09.2019), Зиля 6 (25.07.2019), Иннусик (06.04.2017), ИяНаталия (06.06.2017), Лариса12 (26.10.2018), Любовь Анатольевна (14.05.2016), Юльяна (18.09.2017)

----------


## Elen2

*Танцевальная композиция ПОЧЕМУЧКИ* Кислицина Е.В
окончание сценки о принцессе

----------

elis673 (18.09.2019), EVGESKA (24.03.2019), Irina Sirin (23.03.2019), krinka (24.03.2019), larisakoly (10.03.2021), lenik (23.03.2019), linker_59 (03.08.2020), marimarigold (27.08.2020), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), Olga Beliaeva (25.03.2019), svetlask8 (26.03.2020), vils77 (23.03.2019), Алусик (04.07.2019), Инна78 (24.03.2019), Лариса Антонова (24.03.2019), Ната25 (23.03.2019), Наталья sng (02.01.2020), Николь (03.04.2019), Олюр (13.07.2019), Парина (23.03.2019), Татиана 65 (23.03.2019)

----------


## Elen2

*Гусарский бал 2011 год*

----------

elis673 (18.09.2019), IrenIren (11.01.2020), Irina Sirin (25.03.2019), krinka (26.05.2019), moderm (18.03.2021), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), Olga Beliaeva (25.03.2019), svetlask8 (26.03.2020), verazalit (23.06.2019), Алусик (04.07.2019), Инна78 (25.03.2019), Музаири (21.04.2019), Ната_ли (25.03.2019), Наталья sng (02.01.2020), Николь (03.04.2019), Олюр (13.07.2019)

----------


## Добронрава

> *Выставляю ,обещанный сценарий на День дошкольника "Мы рады видеть вас".*
> [IMG]http://*********su/2528605m.jpg[/IMG]
> Музыкальный материал прилагается.
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***
> 
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***
> 
> И еще  один мой сценарий на ДЕНЬ ДОШКОЛЬНИКА
> 
> ...


Огромное спасибо за предоставленный материал!

----------

Elen2 (27.09.2019), irinalove71 (26.06.2020), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), nastiabar (27.08.2020), svetlask8 (26.03.2020), tanni (06.10.2022), Стеша (18.09.2019), юла81 (29.08.2021)

----------


## Светик-Светлана

> *"Мы желаем счастья вам" (день пожилого человека) 2012 год* 
> 
> _Сценарий хорош тем, что можно заменить музыкальный материал своим,который разучиваете._
> 
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***


Елена, спасибо за сценарий!

----------

Elen2 (17.09.2019), krinka (26.09.2019), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), svetlask8 (26.03.2020)

----------


## anna2280

Добрый день из Одессы!Посмотрела ваше видео на выпуск, понравилось! Я только вышла из декретного отпуска, и мне все интересно!!! Спасибо за чудесные материалы!!!

----------

Elen2 (17.09.2019)

----------


## marimarigold

Добрый вечер!!! Очень у вас интересно!!! 
 А может есть сценарий Дня Дошкольного работника для коллектива? Первый раз будем отмечать коллективом в саду , идей то что то нет)))

 всего доброго!

----------

Elen2 (17.09.2019), svetlask8 (26.03.2020), Марахотина (11.09.2019)

----------


## lenok66

> *Выставляю ,обещанный сценарий на День дошкольника "Мы рады видеть вас".*
> [IMG]http://*********su/2528605m.jpg[/IMG]
> Музыкальный материал прилагается.
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***
> 
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***
> 
> И еще  один мой сценарий на ДЕНЬ ДОШКОЛЬНИКА
> 
> ...


Спасибо огромное!!! Как вовремя!!! Превосходный материал!!! Благодарна за щедрость!

----------

Elen2 (17.09.2019), mria67mria67 (01.01.2020), Анас (20.01.2021)

----------


## Wenera

Спасибо огромное за ваш труд!!!!

----------

Elen2 (27.09.2019), svetlask8 (26.03.2020)

----------


## Inesaby

Огромное спасибо за то, что щедро делитесь с нами своим творчеством!

----------

mria67mria67 (01.01.2020)

----------


## //Эlla

> *Продолжаю, мои сценарии на 8 марта.*
> *
> "Путешествие в Кискино" с музыкой  для 2 мл гр.*[IMG]http://s20.******info/02ae970e18528d77e12eef02defe0139.gif[/IMG]
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***
> 
> 
> 
> *Мой сценарий "Украина має талант",оригинал.* _Составил актив музруков Малиновского района г. Одесса. С музыкой,описанием танцев._[IMG]http://s20.******info/e15997c1fb8a31d6a7ebeb632b6ebd84.gif[/IMG]
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***
> ...


Закончился новогодний марафон, задумываемся о праздниках весенних.

----------

Elen2 (19.01.2020), ina (23.01.2020), irinalove71 (26.06.2020), krinka (04.01.2020), linker_59 (13.04.2021), mria67mria67 (29.01.2020), muzrukv (23.10.2021), nastiabar (27.08.2020), natalia1508 (10.07.2020), svetlask8 (26.03.2020), tanni (06.10.2022), Добронрава (04.01.2020), елена алексеевна 7 (05.10.2020), красавишна (04.02.2020), Сиргеенко (30.01.2022), Стеша (10.01.2020), ТИНУЛЯ (13.01.2021)

----------


## Добронрава

Спасибо за Ваше творчество и щедрость! С Новым годом! Счастья, творческих успехов!

----------

Elen2 (07.01.2020), lyalya67 (07.01.2020)

----------


## Elen2

*сценки на 8 марта* Не мои .из инета



**Hidden Content: Thanks to see the content**

----------

fotinia s (22.01.2020), Ignatulya (26.01.2022), ina (23.01.2020), IrenIren (11.01.2020), Ivica (13.08.2020), Kisegs (13.01.2020), linker_59 (03.08.2020), luisa (20.09.2021), Maria-- (21.01.2020), mria67mria67 (22.01.2020), muzrukv (23.10.2021), nastiabar (27.08.2020), natalia1508 (10.07.2020), Oksik (07.01.2023), olia.kostina (16.01.2020), taliyas (20.03.2020), tanni (18.01.2020), алена-09 (10.01.2020), Бароблюшок (14.01.2020), буссоница (22.01.2020), Варшава (10.01.2020), Добронрава (01.08.2020), замбурская (23.01.2020), ИннаНичога (23.01.2020), Калинка Малинка1 (14.05.2020), лида-1410 (22.01.2020), Лидушка (23.01.2020), людмила-45 (19.01.2021), НаташаСокол (08.01.2021), Ольга2011 (10.01.2020), ПТАШЕЧКА (23.03.2020), словяночка (10.01.2020), Т.К-Пчелка (10.06.2020)

----------


## Ольга2011

Добрый вечер Елена! Я впервые у Вас на страничке.Огромное спасибо за материал, узнала очень много нового и интересного. А за видео занятия по вокалу отдельное СПАСИБО!

----------

Elen2 (10.01.2020)

----------


## mria67mria67

Елена Владимировна!!!! Огромное спасибо вам за творчество!!!!

----------


## Лидушка

> *Сценарий "Потерялось слово  МАМА" 2010 ГОД* с музыкой для ср гр
> 
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***
> 
> Сценарий очень простенький *для 2 мл гр "Петушок и Карлсон в гостях у детей"* 2006
> 
> ***Hidden content cannot be quoted.***


Здравствуйте Лена! Большое спасибо за ваш  интересный материал, за  ваше  многогранное творчество, за вашу щедрость.

----------

Elen2 (24.01.2020), krinka (23.01.2020), moderm (05.05.2021), mria67mria67 (29.01.2020), muzrukv (03.01.2021), taliyas (21.03.2020), tanni (06.10.2022), ИннаНичога (18.03.2020), Ириша ММ (22.12.2020), Калинка Малинка1 (16.07.2020), Сиргеенко (30.01.2022), Татьяна Юрьевна (17.06.2021)

----------


## margilan

Спасибо Елена, за Ваши чудесные сценарии, за Вашу щедрость!!!

----------

Elen2 (10.06.2020)

----------


## Ирина-23

Ура!!! Леночка!!! Все открылось!!! ( надо было сообщение написать, простите чайника) Вы просто Клад!!! Сколько всего интересного у Вас! Спасибо огромнейшее за Ваш талант и трудолюбие!!!

----------

Ириша ММ (22.12.2020)

----------


## Elen2

Лето продолжается,к сожалению,пошло на убыль,но еще лето и я по старой музруковской привычке пишу  игровые сценарии для детей. По ним и работаю. Сейчас столько нового материал, что все не упомнишь,а попробовать хочется. По-этому,пишу конспект  и естественно к нему есть музыкальный материал.
Из последних написала такие конспекты.

*Комплексно- тематическое занятие по музыке
«Чики- чикалочки, играем в превращалочки:
повернулись, покружились и в цыпляток превратились»
(2 младшая группа)

*Рисунок11.jpg

_Цели и задачи:_
_Учить детей слышать изобразительность музыки.
Воспитывать чувство сопереживания, поддержки, доброе отношение.
Способствовать развитию музыкальной памяти, формировать умение узнавать знакомые песни, пьесы.
Используя различные игровые моменты, заинтересовать детей, чтобы вызвать у них  интерес к происходящему.
Формировать навык выразительной и эмоциональной передачи игровых и сказочных образов..
Развивать речь, расширять словарный запас детей.
Расширять представления детей об окружающей природе
Развивать координацию, чувство ритма.
Способствовать развитию певческих навыков: петь без напряжения в удобном диапазоне
Формировать навык индивидуального пения._



*Оборудование:* 
•	_Мягкая игрушка цыпленок
•	Шапочка Курочки  и цыплят
•	Видеозаписи К. Сен – Санс «Куры и петухи», Любарский .  «Курочка». 
•	Яйца-мячики для массажа
•	Мягкая игрушка Кот
•	Муз инструменты : бубны и погремушки
•	Бумажные тарелочки и карандаши
•	Перышки для дыхательной гимнастики_

Для занятия *написала авторское приветствие-повторялку "Всем,привет!* "есть  +/- на русском и украинском языках
Также *написала авторскую игру  "Цыплята и кот"* также есть озвучка на русском и украинском  языках.

----------

Irina V (02.08.2020), krinka (01.08.2020), marina 64 (21.08.2020), mila110153 (01.08.2020), MLV (02.08.2020), mochalova19 (02.08.2020), SNAR (02.08.2020), TATYANA_UNCHA (03.08.2020), Valenta (01.08.2020), verazalit (02.08.2020), Валиулина Ирина (03.08.2020), гунька (01.08.2020), Добронрава (01.08.2020), Елена-Tktyf (06.09.2020), ИннаНичога (27.08.2020), Лариса Антонова (01.08.2020), Лариса12 (02.08.2020), Лилия60 (01.08.2020), МУЗЫКАНТИК (03.08.2020), о-ля-ля (29.08.2020)

----------


## Elen2

Для средней группы написала игровое занятие ,так же полностью по занятию есть музыкальная  и видео подборка.

*Конспект игрового музыкального занятия 
по восприятию музыки в средней группе на тему:*
*«Кот Музон  и музыкальный  дом»*

титульник Кот Музон.jpg

*Цель:* Создать  игровую атмосферу.
*Задача:* _Закрепить понятия высокий - низкий звук, различать динамику тихо - громко, различать интонацию голоса ласково - сердито; различать 2-х и 3-х частную форму, изменять движение со сменой характера музыки; развивать координацию и чувство ритма, различать звучание, закрепить название, музыкальных инструментов; формировать умение подыгрывать простейшие мелодии на музыкальных инструментах._
*Оборудование*
_- синтезатор
- Кот Музон – игрушка
Треугольник,бубен,кастаньеты
- мультимедийная установка_
*Содержание:*
Пальчиковая  игра «НА ЛАДОШКУ СЕЛА КОШКА»
Дидактическая игра «Веселые музыканты»
приветствие «Я всех своих друзей люблю»  
Муз-дид игра «Угадай ,что звенит: бубен или колокольчик?» 
Танец  по кругу
Песня –игра   СОБАЧКА
 Подвижная  игра «Оркестр » 


*И в этом занятии есть авторское приветствие,которое с удовольствием поют дети разных групп от малышей до старших*
•	*Приветствие «Я всех своих друзей люблю»   сл. Кислициной Е.В,*

----------

Irina V (02.08.2020), krinka (01.08.2020), MLV (02.08.2020), mochalova19 (02.08.2020), nastiabar (27.08.2020), olia.kostina (27.08.2020), SNAR (02.08.2020), TATYANA_UNCHA (03.08.2020), verazalit (02.08.2020), Анжела72 (02.08.2020), Валиулина Ирина (03.08.2020), гунька (01.08.2020), Добронрава (01.08.2020), Елена-Tktyf (06.09.2020), ИннаНичога (27.08.2020), Лариса Антонова (01.08.2020), Лариса12 (02.08.2020), Лилия60 (01.08.2020), МУЗЫКАНТИК (03.08.2020), Олюр (08.08.2020)

----------


## Elen2

Написала  конспект для старшей группы ,еще не проводила. Напоминаю,что работаю в частном саду и занятия по длительности у меня в 2 раза больше ,чем у вас.
*Конспект  музыкально - игрового занятия с элементами импровизации
«В море чистая водица, рыбкам есть, где порезвиться»
         занятие для старшей группы*

Презентация1.jpg

_Цель:  развитие умения слышать и описывать словесно  характер музыки.
Задачи:
Развивать у детей представления об изобразительных возможностях музыки.
Формировать чувство ритма, создавать условия для организации и проведения упражнения в умении различать ритмические рисунки песен.
Создавать условия для обучения пению напевным звуком, пропеванию  долгих звуков до конца, способствовать развитию умения петь выразительно, эмоционально. Создавать условия для обучения детей умению петь, чисто интонируя мелодию, с четкой дикцией, в едином темпе.
Способствовать формированию координации движений, развитию внимания, быстроты реакции,  творческих способностей. Способствовать развитию у детей музыкальности, способности слышать музыкальные фразы, чувствовать структуру музыки, пластичности и выразительности движений, образного мышления. Создавать условия для обучения детей умениям вслушиваться в музыку, определять ее характер и двигаться в соответствии с ним, согласовывать свои действия с действиями сверстников.
Создавать условия для обучения детей приемам игры на шумовых музыкальных инструментах, добиваясь точной координации движений
Оборудование:
Синее полотнище
Палочки по 2 в руки
Рыбки картонные разных цветов
Шарфы шифоновые и платочки
Маска Кошка

Предварительная работа:
Слушанье и просматривание видео «Аквариум» Камиль  Сен-санс
Песня «Улыбка» №018
Песня «С нами, друг» №019
Песня «Солнечный круг»№020


_

В этом занятии  есть *авторское танцевальное приветствие "Здравствуйте"*
И  *авторская  подвижная игра  "Рыбки и кот"*

----------

Irina V (02.08.2020), masa.111 (14.08.2020), MLV (02.08.2020), mochalova19 (02.08.2020), nastiabar (27.08.2020), SNAR (02.08.2020), TATYANA_UNCHA (03.08.2020), verazalit (02.08.2020), Валиулина Ирина (03.08.2020), говорушка (02.08.2020), гунька (01.08.2020), Добронрава (01.08.2020), ИннаНичога (27.08.2020), Ладога (14.08.2020), Лариса Антонова (08.08.2020), Лариса12 (02.08.2020), лариса61 (14.08.2020), Лилия60 (01.08.2020), МУЗЫКАНТИК (03.08.2020), Петухова Ольга (12.08.2020)

----------


## Elen2

Провела я во вторник* занятие «В море чистая водица, рыбкам есть, где порезвиться»*   для старшей группы
И что вы думаете,самое трудное для моих детей  оказалось  сделать рыбкам домик из водорослей. почему -то все сделали гнезда. Потом правда хохотали,но......Вот ,что получилось.

----------

TATYANA_UNCHA (10.08.2020), Валиулина Ирина (09.08.2020), Добронрава (09.08.2020), ИннаНичога (27.08.2020), Ладога (14.08.2020), Лариса Антонова (08.08.2020), лариса61 (14.08.2020), Музаири (13.08.2020)

----------


## Elen2

photo_2020-08-08_18-56-21.jpgphoto_2020-08-08_18-56-30.jpg

----------

TATYANA_UNCHA (10.08.2020), Валиулина Ирина (09.08.2020), Добронрава (09.08.2020), ИннаНичога (27.08.2020), Ладога (14.08.2020), Лариса Антонова (08.08.2020), лариса61 (14.08.2020), Музаири (13.08.2020), Олюр (08.08.2020)

----------


## Elen2

* Уважаемые коллеги,не за горами День Знаний. Игровая программа без подготовки детей с авторским  музыкальным  материалом ,поможет Вам провести праздник ярко и весело.Минимум атрибутов* 

мыши1.jpg

*Цель:* 
1.Развитие творческой и познавательной активности детей.
2.Развитие коммуникативных способностей детей , умения работать в коллективе
*Задачи:* Создание сказочного, эмоционального фона, игрового настроения;
 Воспитание стремления к развитию позитивных качеств личности.
*Атрибуты:*
1.Музыкальный центр или компьютер
2.Разноцветные кружочки и кисточки
3.3 формочки для конфет и 21 конфета(макеты)
4.4 коробки из-под обуви и 4 лужи
* Герои :* Минни и Микки Маус

*Музыкальный материал:*
стихи
Хоровод –игра  «На тропинке »  сл. Кислициной Е.В ,муз. Лисенко Н.  

Игра «Кисточки  и краски» автор игры  Кислицина Е.В

 Командная  Игра с  конфетами

Игра « Надень сапожки  на маленькие ножки» автор игры Кислицина Е.В 

Оркестр «Мышиная полька»  сл. Кислициной Е.В 


песня  НАСТУПИЛ  УЧЕБНЫЙ  ГОД сл.Некрасова Л. –Кислицина Е.В, муз. О. Девочкиной

Танцевальный флешмоб «Лето –лето ..хлоп-топ»

----------

laks_arina (27.08.2020), mara400 (27.08.2020), marina 64 (27.08.2020), olia.kostina (27.08.2020), sunia67 (27.01.2021), TATYANA_UNCHA (27.08.2020), Добронрава (27.08.2020), елена алексеевна 7 (05.10.2020), ИннаНичога (27.08.2020), Калинка Малинка1 (27.08.2020), кэт радистка (27.08.2020), ТВЕРИЧАНКА (27.08.2020)

----------


## nastiabar

> Для средней группы написала игровое занятие ,так же полностью по занятию есть музыкальная  и видео подборка.
> 
> *Конспект игрового музыкального занятия 
> по восприятию музыки в средней группе на тему:*
> *«Кот Музон  и музыкальный  дом»*
> 
> титульник Кот Музон.jpg
> 
> *Цель:* Создать  игровую атмосферу.
> ...


Елена, здравствуйте! Это занятие есть на  украинском языке???

----------

Elen2 (27.08.2020), ИннаНичога (27.08.2020), юла81 (29.08.2021)

----------


## ИннаНичога

> Комплексно- тематическое занятие по музыке


Огромное спасибо!

----------

Elen2 (06.12.2020)

----------


## galina1210

Спасибо

----------

Elen2 (06.12.2020)

----------


## елена алексеевна 7

Елена.спасибо Вам огромное за ваш труд!!!!

----------

Elen2 (04.10.2020)

----------


## Ириша ММ

[b]Elen2[/  Леночка,вы просто клад!!!!!!

----------

Elen2 (05.01.2021)

----------


## linker_59

Елена, побывала в вашем домике, все такое интересное! Спасибо огромное.

----------


## Лебедева Анастасия

Елена, спасибо вам за ваше творчество!!!

----------


## elenaSneg

Елена , Спасибо большое за ваше творчество!   Я Просто в восторге!

----------


## Анас

Елена! Спасибо Вам за ваше творчество и щедрость!!!

----------


## yu-k-a

Сколько же здесь богатства))) Елена, спасибо большое!

----------


## Elen2

Предлагаю  вашему вниманию новый авторский  весенний сценарий  в стихах.
картинка 2.jpg

----------


## Denus 111

Елена!Ваши сценарии просто супер!Спасибо вам за творчество и за вашу щедрость!

----------


## Elen2

*Предлагаю Вашему вниманию сценарий тематического занятия "Путешествие в космос"* 
Занятие опробовано,дети справились великолепно. Занятие прошло очень интересно. В архиве музыка.
*
За деталями обращайтесь  Elen1961@list.ru*

картинка .jpg

----------


## Maria--

> Конспект игрового музыкального занятия
> по восприятию музыки в средней группе на тему:
> «Кот Музон и музыкальный дом»


Дякую, за цікаві ідеї!

----------


## katerina33

Лена, Вы не перестаете удивлять своим неиссякаемым творчеством! Умничка! Молодец! Огромное спасибо за то, что делитесь своим материалом. :flower:

----------


## мамаМаковка

Супер !

----------


## Black Princess

Леночка, Спасибо Вам! Огромное- преогромное!!!

----------


## Татьяна Юрьевна

Елена, спасибо за творчество!!!

----------


## Crystal

> Я закрою глаза… полечу в мир чудес…
> Далеко-далеко… в поднебесную даль…
> На звезду А бемоль, за мечтой С диез…
> И мажором души уничтожу печаль…
> 
> Вновь мелодия струн, вариаций подбор…
> Ты безмерно далёк... твоя суть—музыкант…
> Нежной лентой бежит и поёт перебор…
> Ты к регистру души подбираешь талант…
> ...


здравствуйте, Елена!.. Какое чудесное стихотворение!.. Спасибо.

----------


## 3eHuT

Спасибо огромное ! Очень хороший материал!

----------


## селина

Едена, большое спасибо за то, что Вы увлеченно творите и делитесь с коллегами! Очень приятно знать, что среди нас остаются профессионалы.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Леночка, Спасибо Вам! Огромное- преогромное!!!





> Елена, спасибо за творчество!!!





> здравствуйте, Елена!.. Какое чудесное стихотворение!.. Спасибо.





> Спасибо огромное ! Очень хороший материал!





> Едена, большое спасибо за то, что Вы увлеченно творите и делитесь с коллегами! Очень приятно знать, что среди нас остаются профессионалы.


Девочки, к сожалению, Елены больше нет с нами... :Tu: 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5637139

----------

Парина (30.09.2021)

----------


## frau-Ioe2

Спасибо большое за интересный материал!

----------


## Шеюхина

> Выставляю ,обещанный сценарий на День дошкольника "Мы рады видеть вас".


Прекрасный сценарий!

----------


## Crystal

> Девочки, к сожалению, Елены больше нет с нами...
> https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5637139


Господи!.. Как страшно и больно... Царствие небесное...

----------

nezabudka-8s (31.01.2022), Марахотина (18.09.2021)

----------


## Марахотина

> Господи!.. Как страшно и больно... Царствие небесное...


ОЧЕНЬ  СТРАШНО.  РОДНЫМ  И  БЛИЗКИМ СОБОЛЕЗНОВАНИЯ.

----------


## soloveychyk@yandex.ru

Здравствуйте! Разрешите заглянуть к вам за вдохновением))))

----------


## ry-bka

Как много интересного и полезного на  этих страницах, большое спасибо Елена.

----------


## Litavra

Елена, сердечно благодарю за Ваш талант и Вашу щедрость!!!

----------


## flag

Как жаль, что такого талантливого человека больше нет  :068:

----------

nezabudka-8s (31.01.2022)

----------


## Ignatulya

Благодарю от всего сердца за талант и все материалы, которыми щедро делитесь!

----------

